# Inverts for Apistogramma cacatuoides, Neon, Cory tank?



## Wulfen (24 Jul 2018)

Hello all.
Could anyone recommend inverts that would get along with Panda cory,s, Neons and Apistogramma cacatuoides?
I believe they add interesting characters and provide a nice cleanup crew.
I would love to have shrimp but I have read that the Apisto will eat them.
Different types of snail would be cool, as would any other type of invert, I just love aquatic inverts 
The system will be a jungle tank with Co2 & fert dosing.


----------



## rebel (25 Jul 2018)

Nerite snails would be a good work horse.

Big amano shrimp could hold their own. Just be sure to feed the fish very regularly though.


----------



## Wulfen (25 Jul 2018)

rebel said:


> Nerite snails would be a good work horse.
> 
> Big amano shrimp could hold their own. Just be sure to feed the fish very regularly though.


Many thanks, rebel. These look really nice, lots of different colors and shapes.
I especially like the horned nerite's. 
Those shrimp are pretty chunky 
Are Malaysian Trumpet Snails suitable?


----------



## Edvet (26 Jul 2018)

Yes to MTS, i want them in all my tanks. I do use sand in them, they keep it healthy.


----------



## alto (26 Jul 2018)

Sidestep 

Have you thought of Dicrossus sp?

D filamentosus


----------



## Edvet (26 Jul 2018)

Dicrossus can be sensitive, cacatuoides are tough and a good apisto to learn.


----------



## alto (26 Jul 2018)

I suppose ... though my wild caught group spawned & managed free swimming fry (community tank) in pH 7.4 - 7.5, >310 TDS tap water 

(initially picked up a group of 7 nondescript grey juveniles, the eventual 3 females & 4 males coexisted happily enough - 2 females always seeemd to spawn at the same time ... OK, they were my favourite, all time group )


----------



## Edvet (26 Jul 2018)

Agreed they are beautiful, i once had a large group in my 400 gallon.


----------



## Wulfen (26 Jul 2018)

alto said:


> Sidestep
> 
> Have you thought of Dicrossus sp?
> 
> D filamentosus


These are nice but I love the Apistogramma cacatuoides


----------



## Wulfen (26 Jul 2018)

Apart from the snails and Amano shrimp, are there any other inverts that can be added to the aquarium?


----------



## alto (27 Jul 2018)

Don’t count on A cacatuoides good behaviour with regards Amano shrimp -  shop display tank has a couple males & I notice there are very few Amano’s remaining


----------



## Aqua360 (27 Jul 2018)

I had agassizi double red, they are superb


----------



## Wulfen (27 Jul 2018)

alto said:


> Don’t count on A cacatuoides good behaviour with regards Amano shrimp -  shop display tank has a couple males & I notice there are very few Amano’s remaining


Cheers alto 
Does this always occur, or depending on the individual fish? 
If the shrimp are already present before the ac are introduced maybe it would help?


----------



## Wulfen (27 Jul 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> I had agassizi double red, they are superb


They are another of my fave fish 
I am so torn between agassizi, cacatuoides, and female panduros


----------



## rebel (27 Jul 2018)

alto said:


> Don’t count on A cacatuoides good behaviour with regards Amano shrimp -  shop display tank has a couple males & I notice there are very few Amano’s remaining


Agree. That's why I said make sure you keep those fish fed very very well. Even then, you'd need to start with the largest of amano shrimp and juvie fishies. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## alto (28 Jul 2018)

I find that once my fish start shrimp hunting (& really who wouldn’t!  Such FUN!!! ) they while away the hours between Food Shipments from The Sky indulging in their baser (natural) instincts


----------



## alto (28 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> so torn between agassizi, cacatuoides, and female panduros



All the femmes look stunning in breeding dress 
as do the boys 

As for who goes hunting, it’s a natural instinct so wilds are usually the most dedicated (& instant  )
I’ve never had Chocolate Gouramis shrimp hunt - then had a group that cleared the tank  ... had another group that decided one day to chop down certain plants, they’d bite the stalk in half, worry a bunch of leaves, then release ... took me almost 2 weeks to catch them out 


Having shrimp etc established & adding juvenile Apisto’s etc last, can definitely help; also good ground cover (think MC, HC & similar) means lots of place for baby shrimp to live ... I’d establish some easy breeding Cherry type shrimp as well as the Amano’s - shrimp will be more confident in numbers, bolder, less likely to “respond” to initial “hunt” attempts 
(a bit like the cat that won’t run so, dog gets confused  - this can work with juvenile non-wilds ... unless tank bred fish grew up in a shrimp hunting culture   )

I had a group of Altums that completely accepted the harlequins rasboras they’d grown up with but hunted any new harlequin additions (saw them at 3am while getting a glass of water)


----------

